# Hi!!



## kimberlite (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello All!!

I found Control Booth through a search about Cam-Lok use and low and behold the answer was here, well written and with safety in mind! Thank you so much!! 

Of course, after that experience, I wanted to join and here I am

I am lucky enough to have been doing pro tech work for almost 12 years and I still love it. I have some experience and knowledge I am looking forward to sharing with fellow techs and I'm grateful to have an additional place that some of my own questions can be answered. Yay!!

I recently moved to Los Angles, but I have also lived in Riverside and Orange Counties (CA) where I have worked too.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to CB, where the cam-lok infomation is as plentiful as our search box.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, kimberlite, and thanks for the compliment. Serendipitous that I just wrote the Cam-Lok glossary entry a few days ago. If you need to know anything more, just ask. Personally, I find the difference between "tapping Tees" and "paralleling Tees" fascinating, as well as the little known "W" connectors. My fetish for camloks is almost as obsessive as my one for Blacktak. http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/kimberlite.html


----------



## Sean (Jul 7, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, kimberlite, and thanks for the compliment. Serendipitous that I just wrote the Cam-Lok glossary entry a few days ago. If you need to know anything more, just ask. Personally, I find the difference between "tapping Tees" and "paralleling Tees" fascinating, as well as the little known "W" connectors. My fetish for camloks is almost as obsessive as my one for Blacktak. http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/kimberlite.html




Welcome kimberlite!

Derek, what do you find so fascinating about Tees?

--Sean


----------



## icewolf08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Indeed, a hearty welcome to the booth. We are most certainly glad that you found us with the answer you needed, however, we also hope you come to us when you don't have the answer or when you have an answer for someone else. Collectively we have many years of experience and you will find that we all like to share. So ask any question you have, offer any answers you have, and you may find that you never leave us.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the booth. Jump in and join the conversation. Too many come and find the answer to their question and don't stay. It's a great community and you'll find you can waste a lot of time here.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 8, 2008)

Sean said:


> ...Derek, what do you find so fascinating about Tees?...


That so few people know the difference, and if one is in a house that reverses ground and neutral, one needs two of one type and three of the other.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome kimber! I have friends and inlaws all over that area.

Do your know a Morgan McCauley?


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Kim - I found Control Booth looking for 19th Century wall treatments. I firmly believe that you can find just about anything here, if you're willing to dig around for it. No matter how much experience, there's always someone with more and here they are will to share it - not always the case in the 'real' world. 

I look forward to connecting with you in the future!


----------



## Van (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome Aboard ! 
Sorry 'bout being slow, it just that time of year. I can't remember the way I first stumbled ont this site.... was looking for something and it kept poping up on Google, did some reading and stuck around, glad you did too.


----------

